# Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?



## der_Jig (26. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

seit meinem Geburtstag Ende Mai bin ich ja nun vollkommen ausgestattet, um mich ins Wasser zu stellen und dort zu fischen.

Hab nun eine Wathose, Watjacke, Kescher, Watgürtel, Blinker, Wobbler, eine 3,30m lange Spinnrute mit einem Wurfgewicht von bis zu 50gr und eine nette Rolle, bespult mit 12er Fireline...

Aber ich bin zu blöd mal irgendwie eine Meerforelle an den Haken zu bekommen. War seit der Zeit eigentlich jeden zweiten Tag im Wasser... (Bülk, Schilksee, Schönberg, Kitzeberg..) und irgendwie angel ich jetzt nur noch gezielt auf Dorsche, d.h. ich lasse meinen Blinker absinken und "pilke" ihn zurück zu mir...
Damit fahre ich eigentlich ganz gut und erziele auch ganz nette Erfolge...

Aber irgendwie möchte ich nun auch mal eine Meerforelle an den Haken bekommen, bzw. ein Fischkontakt wäre ja auch schon mal nicht allzu verkehrt...


Mir ist bewusst, dass der Sommer nun nicht grad die "rush hour" für Mefo-Fänge ist, aber irgendwo müssen die Fische doch sein?

Ich war immer von 21.00 bis ca. 03.00 unterwegs...


Klingt vielleicht ein bischen blöd, aber ich hab wirklich keine Ahnung und würde mich über jeden Tipp von euch freuen...

Bin nämlich langsam am verzweifeln! 

Und meine 1000 Würfe sind langsam schon das 5te Mal rum!


----------



## Blauortsand (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*

Probiere mal Strände mit tieferem Wasser in erreichbarer Nähe (über 10m) und dann an Ecken wo am besten noch gut Strömung ist (Landzungen , Riffe) noch dazu sollte die Palette an Futtertieren stimmen! Ein paar kleine Köder sollten dabei sein und dann zur Morgendämmerung bis ca. 6.30 und vorallendingen nicht zuviel Aufruhr am Wasser machen und auch nicht zuviel waten!


----------



## Drillmaschine (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*

Hallo,

und immer fest dran glauben, dass es klappt #6. Nicht aufgeben!

War bei mir auch so und hatte auch nach tausenden Würfen ne Mefo. Ab Herbst triffst du auch wieder mehr Spinnfischer am Strand, die Tipps geben können.

Speziell zum Sommerfischen kann ich dir leider keinen Vorschlag machen. Fische eher Frühjahr, Herbst und Winter.

MfG
Drillmaschine


----------



## Haeck (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*

moin jig

wie ich lese, machst du soeben die selben erfahrungen wie ich sie vor ca. 2 jahren gemacht habe. 
als aller erstes, nicht jeder vermeintliche hotspot an dem es im winter o. frühjahr nur so von meerforellen wimmelt, ist für die sommer u. demzufolge nachtangelei auf meerforelle geeignet ! 
der grund liegt darin, das die meerforelle mit zunehmend steigenden wassertemp. die tiefer und kühler gelegenen wasserschichten aufsucht, in denen sie sich bevorzugt aufhält. für dich gilt es jetzt tiefe und vorallem strömungsreiche stellen aufzusuchen, die mit nahrung versorgt und dicht unter land stehen, sofern du das watfischen betreibst. und genau darin liegt das problem. kiel besitzt nur wenige solcher stellen und diese sind zum küstenfischen oft nicht freigegeben. kitzeberg, bülk und schilksee sind alles hervorragende meerforellenplätze i. d. winter und frühjahrs monaten. zum sommerangeln leider zu flach. in schönberg kommt ab und zu mal ein schwarm vorbei. kitzeberg, bei nord wind und starkem unwetter mit viel glück u. ausdauer wirst du evtl. eine mefo an den haken bekommen. ansonsten sehe ich absolut schwarz für die kommenden monate. 
von den äußeren umständen mal abgesehen, welche köder verwendest du und wie schwer ?

mfg

haeck


----------



## Kochtoppangler (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*

In Kitzeberg habe ich in den Sommermonaten sehr früh morgens (so ab 3 oder 4 Uhr - höchstens 8 Uhr) mit Naturködern an der Pose eigentlich ganz gut mefos gefangen . Ist aber schon n paar Jahre her .

Also ich denke mal Fische müssten da sein .Auf Blinker hatte ich da allerdings im Sommer nie was . Außerdem hab ich die erfahrung gemacht das wenn man den Blinker pilkt man zwar viel mehr Dorsche fängt , dafür aber nur sehr selten mefos ...

Und letztes Jahr im Sommer war an der Hörn recht viel Fisch waren aber hauptsächlich ausgebüxte Rainis die man da gefangen hat . Soll aber auch die eine oder andere mefo dabei gewesen sein ...

Und in Möltenort vor dem Ehrenmal kommst du sehr schnell ins Tiefe Wasser , Da kann man direkt von den Steinen aus Angeln brauchst nichtmal ne Wathose . Und bei Wind is da manchmal ordentlich Strömung . Nach dem was Haeck sagt müsste das ne gute Stelle sein ... Ich hab da bis jetzt allerdings nur auf Dorsch und Butt geangelt .

Ich würde einfach weiter probieren und immermal die Stelle wechseln , Es auch mal früh morgens und nicht immer nur die Nacht durch Versuchen und
vielleicht auch mal ne kleine Fliege als beifänger probieren kann jetzt im Sommer bestimmt nicht schaden ...


----------



## Haeck (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Und in Möltenort vor dem Ehrenmal kommst du sehr schnell ins Tiefe Wasser , Da kann man direkt von den Steinen aus Angeln brauchst nichtmal ne Wathose . Und bei Wind is da manchmal ordentlich Strömung . Nach dem was Haeck sagt müsste das ne gute Stelle sein ...



 ...dort ist das angeln verboten (flüster)

mfg

haeck


----------



## Kochtoppangler (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*

Nope verboten ist es nicht soweit ich weiß . Wenn man vom Möltenorter hafen aus kommt ist da wenn ich mich Richtig erinnere n Schild auf dem Steht das das Ankern in 100m umkreis verboten is ( Oder so ähnlich) und direkt daunter steht das mit dem Angeln verboten . Das Gilt also meiner meinung nach für den Selben bereich (wüsste auch nicht für welchen bereich das sonst gelten sollte ist ja nix anderes angegeben) ...  Wenn du jetzt von diesem Schild aus 100 m weitergehst stehst du mehr oder weniger direkt vor dem Ehrenmal .

Ich angel da ziehmlich oft auf Dorsch und Butt weil man da kein brandungsgerät braucht und ich außerdem nach 3 min mitm Auto da bin . Und bis jetzt hat noch keiner was gesagt ...

Das Problem is ja auch das an fast allen Stellen hier an der Förde bis auf die Badestrände betreten verboten , bzw Angeln verboten ist .
An einigen Stellen z.B. dem betreten Verboten Bereich in Mönkeberg wurde ich auch schon mehrmals von der polizei "erwischt" durfte aber auf "eigenes Risiko" weiterangeln
Die Schilder da sind nur ne Absicherung falls auf dem gelände was passiert . Die Spundwand da is z.B. angeblich einsturzgefärdet und n paar Blindgänger sollen da auch noch rumliegen ...


----------



## der_Jig (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*

hallo, ersteinmal vielen Dank für eure Ratschläge, Tipps und Infos...

Freut mich ja ein wenig, dass ich nicht so ganz allein darstehe und auch andere meine Probleme, mit denen ich zur Zeit zu kämofen habe, kennen...





			
				Haeck schrieb:
			
		

> von den äußeren umständen mal abgesehen, welche köder verwendest du und wie schwer ?
> 
> haeck


 

Ich habe folgende Blinker:

1 Snap Draget 20gr rot schwarz
1 Snap Draget 30gr schwarz
1 Snap Draget 20gr lila weiß

1 Hansen Flasch 26gr rot schwarz
1 Hansen Flasch 26gr grün
1 Hansen Flasch 26gr blau silber

1 Sommet 18gr blau weiß

dann habe ich noch so vier Wobbler in den gleichen Farben zwischen 15-27gr


----------



## Kochtoppangler (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*

1 Hansen Flasch 26gr rot schwarz is meiner meinung nach der Absolute Killer !

Allerdings soll man ja im Sommer und vor allem nachts mit schwarzen Ködern dicht unter der Oberfläche gut fangen wäre vielleicht auch mal n Versuch wert ...


----------



## theactor (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*

HI,

als Blinker-alternative kann ich Dir Wobbler (rot-schwarz; schwarz) auch wirklich sehr ans Herz legen.
Du kannst sie sehr abwechslungsreich und vor allem auch langsamer führen. So hast Du zumindest die Chance (über Grund geangelt), den ein oder anderen Dorsch zu fangen - was echt spannend ist!  Dabei bin ich vor allem vom Kinetc "Salty" und Falkfisch "Spöket" besonders begeistert.

Man beachte jedoch: dies schrieb ein Mefo-Wobblerfetischist , der kaum noch mit Blinkern fischt.
Ich drücke Dir jedenfalls die Daumen: irgendwann wird es "rappeln" und dann ist die Freude um so größer! 

|wavey:


----------



## Haeck (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*



			
				der_Jig schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe folgende Blinker:
> 
> 1 Snap Draget 20gr rot schwarz
> 1 Snap Draget 30gr schwarz
> ...



ich habe mir schon fast gedacht das du für die nachtfischerei auf meerforelle viel zu schwer fischst, deshalb auch meine frage.
wie mein vorgänger bereits schon erwähnte, dunkle, voluminöse wobbler in knall schwarz in 10 gr. maximal 16 gr. wurfgewicht langsam unter der wasseroberfläche geführt, in kombination mit einem leichten plätschern an der wasseroberfläche sind i.d. sommernächten bei spiegelglatter ostsee ein absolut tödlich spiel. 
der vorteil gegenüber blinkern liegt in der langsamen bzw. oberflächennahen köderpräsentation. somit läßt du den fischen genügend zeit die vorbeischwimmende silouette zu registrieren. 
fische ausschließlich nachts mit dem spöket in 10 gr. o. den gladsax in 12 o. 16 gr. beide in knall schwarz. dabei reicht es wenn du vom ufer aus angelst u. der köder 10 m vom ufer ins wasser taucht. ist eine meerforelle in der nähe so wird sie diesen köder nicht verschmähen. 

mfg

haeck


----------



## Broder (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*

Moin,

das Wetter spielt ne ganz wesentliche Rolle und was noch wichtiger ist ist die Jahreszeit 
- Köder sind eigentlich dann noch Feinschliff ebenso die gesamte Ausrüstung und Bekleidung ist natürlich als Teil vom Ganzen zu sehen aber sicher ist das beides noch lange nicht so wichtig wie die richtige Stelle und Tageszeit was auch wesentlich ist also in sofern ... das Frühjahr kann auch sehr kritisch sein hier sind wieder die Wärmeperioden also die Wechsel von kaltem Wetter auf warmes Wetter ja und ob Blinker oder Wobbler das ist nicht mal so wichtig wie groß oder klein geschrieben

zu Blinker / Wobbler ein schlanker Meerforellenblinker der einen Sandaal imitiert ist fängiger als jeder Wobbler - das ist leider so auch wenn der Wobbler seine Stärken hat und damit vieles wieder wett machen kann  |wavey:

und nicht pilken dann bekommst Du nie eine (weiß ja nicht wie Du pilkst vielleicht bekommst Du ja doch eine aber was ist mit Hänger - wenn Du pilkst beim Waten - hey dann hast Du doch Hänger ohne Ende - wo angelst Du denn etwa nicht bei Mischgrund - suche Mischgrund und  langsames Führen nicht zu Oberflächennah - früher dachte man man muß Oberflächennah und schnell einspinnen um ne Mefo zu bekommen und langsam und Grundnah um Dorsch zu bekommen - einfach nicht zu langsam nicht zu schnell einkurbeln und Du hast jede Menge Dorsch und Mefo und den Dorsch brauchst Du sonst hast Du irgendwann zuviel Langeweile - ein kleinen Adrenalinschubser braucht es schon hin und wieder


----------



## Angelmann (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*



			
				der_Jig schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist bewusst, dass der Sommer nun nicht grad die "rush hour" für Mefo-Fänge ist, aber irgendwo müssen die Fische doch sein?



...frag mal die Dänen #h ...für viele ist die nächtliche Sommerfischerei das nonplusultra. Wie schon oben gepostet: Das WO ist entscheident. Kann Dir leider keinen Tipp für die Kieler Ecke geben. Hier wird auch nach dem Hot Spot gesucht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=55578

Zum WIE: Mein Tipp: Du hast ne schön lange Spinnrute, versuche es mal mit Spiru + Fliege. Die erfolgreichen Dänischen Kollegen, die ich kenne, fischen alle mit der Fliege und fangen auch. Ich hab auch alle meine Sommerfische auf Fliege gefangen. Also schwimmender (oder leicht sinkender) Sbiro - Wasserkugel geht zur Not auch - ~3 Meter Mono-Vorfach und am Ende ne dicke (# 2-4) schwimmende schwarze Fliege - Dänische Zigarren o.ä.
Und ich garantiere Dir Du wirst keine 5000 mehr Würfe brauchen, bis es rummst #6 

Ansonsten kann ich mich nur meinen (fast allen   ) Vorpostern anschließen: Fische flach und leicht = Wobbler :q


----------



## Broder (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*

@Angelman 
3.3 Meter Rute und 3 Meter Spirovorfach - wie willst den das Teil rauswerfen ohne das es im Tang hängen bleibt - viel besser ist noch das bei jedem zweiten Wurf sich die Fliege in die Hauptschnur einhängt - nee ich finde diese Plasikkeulen schwecklich einfach schrecklich auch das ganze fischen damit - Nein - ich muß :v  - und sollte man im Sommer nicht kleine Fliegen nehmen  |kopfkrat 

Ne dann lieber Fliegenfischen - und  Meerforellen zum streicheln und diese Fische dann nicht direkt anwerfen aber so in die Richtung  |supergri 

"Fische flach und leicht = Wobbler" Ja da wo es Notwendig ist  - viel Kraut und falche Bereiche, hat man ja auch viel und dann kriegste nie ein Dorschi und Mefos hängen nicht immer an der Oberfläche herum sondern doch wohl eher im Mittelwasser und da sollte man den schlanken Blinker anbieten der blitzt und ist damit immer besser als Wobbler weil das Aufblitzen bringt es also wenn ne Weile nichts geht schalte ich auf Blinker und wupp schon tut sich was - ist doch komisch - in diesem Sinne


----------



## Tobsn (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*



> - und sollte man im Sommer nicht kleine Fliegen nehmen


 
Nö, zumindest nicht Nachts...



> "Fische flach und leicht = Wobbler" Ja da wo es Notwendig ist - viel Kraut und falche Bereiche, hat man ja auch viel und dann kriegste nie ein Dorschi und Mefos hängen nicht immer an der Oberfläche herum sondern doch wohl eher im Mittelwasser und da sollte man den schlanken Blinker anbieten der blitzt und ist damit immer besser als Wobbler weil das Aufblitzen bringt es also wenn ne Weile nichts geht schalte ich auf Blinker und wupp schon tut sich was - ist doch komisch - in diesem Sinne


 

Bloss das dumme ist, das im Mittelwasser bei Dunkelheit kaum was zu sehen is... Deshalb fischt man ja auch an der Oberfläche mit schwarzen Ködern, damit der Köder sich gegen den Himmel abhebt. Außerdem macht der Köder (zumindest bei Zigarren, Nightskatern etc.) noch schön radau und damit mehr Alarm als eine unter Wasser laufende FLiege nicht wahr...

Btw., wenn Du ne Zigarre am Sbirulino fischst, brauchste mit Kraut keine angst zu haben. Die dinger Schwimmen nämlich und wenn das Vorfach n Kilometer lang ist, Hase!

Da nicht für...

Tobsn


----------



## Broder (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*

Hey moment mal Banny das Kraut schwimmt auch und wie 3 Metervorfach bei Nacht  werfen 3,3 Meter Rute - mach vor Häschen und einklinken in die Hauptschnur ist auch Chef - oder hast dafür auch sone coole Antwort parat und die Dicke Zigarre kannst Du meinetwegen da hinstecken wenns was nützt ich mache mit meiner Zigarre in Sommernächten was anderes Bannylein


----------



## Angelmann (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*

|sagnix


----------



## havkat (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*

Bleib cool Broder!

Der Tobsn mag vielleicht büschn lässig rübergekommen sein, aber kein Grund gleich aus der Hose zu springen.

Wo wir beide schon kommunizieren.....

Worauf basieren deine gesetzbuchmäßig vertretenen "Fakten"?

Das zum Beispiel.



			
				Broder schrieb:
			
		

> zu Blinker / Wobbler ein schlanker Meerforellenblinker der einen Sandaal imitiert ist fängiger als jeder Wobbler



Wieviel Kerben haste schon im Kolben?

Speziell nachts, im Sommer? 

Schwarze Skater/Streamer an/dicht unter der Oberfläche oder ein schwarzer Wobbler oberflächnenah gefischt, sind das Rezept für Sommerfische.

Wer im Sommer in tiefem Wasser tief fischt, der fischt unter Umständen an den Fischen vorbei.

*Datt* sind nu ma Fakten die aus Erfahrungen resultieren und nicht von bedrucktem Papier stammen.


----------



## gerstmichel (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*

Ich seh jetzt nicht den Grund warum man sich kloppt, jeder hat so seine eigene Philosophie, was das Angeln und ganz speziell das Mefo-angeln betrifft. Da muss man keine Zigarren verteilen und sich die auch nirgendwo hinstecken.

Vor allem hilft dies nicht dem Hilfesuchenden...

In diesem Sinne Petri.


----------



## Broder (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*

Ha Moin Havkat - wieso ich bin doch ganz cool - also ich hab ja geschrieben Sommer nein und nochma nein - für jemand der schon den 5000sensten Wurf gemacht hat sage ich jetzt Finger wege und im Frühjahr versuchen oder noch ein bischen im Herbst - das war jetzt als Tip gedacht für jemand der 5000 und immer noch nichts - und dann nicht pilken sondern langsam aber noch schnell genug und Spinnstops - dann der schlanke Blinker - Wobbler sind heikel  #q


----------



## Maddin (28. Juni 2005)

*Theoretikeralarm!!!*



			
				Broder schrieb:
			
		

> 3.3 Meter Rute und 3 Meter Spirovorfach - wie willst den das Teil rauswerfen ohne das es im Tang hängen bleibt - viel besser ist noch das bei jedem zweiten Wurf sich die Fliege in die Hauptschnur einhängt



Broder, hast du das schon mal ausprobiert? Anscheinend nicht, sonst würdest du nämlich nicht so einen Stuss schreiben. |krach:


----------



## goeddoek (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*

Ja - so liebe ich das Anglerboard.

Ein gepflegter Plausch mit Experten, die höflich ihre Erfahrungen austauschen und an uns Laien weitergeben  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Broder (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*

Mir fällt nichts mehr ein - ich habe plötzlich so eine leere im Kopf  |kopfkrat 
klar habs ausprobiert - nerv jetzt nich maddin !


----------



## Tobsn (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*

@ Broder

So'n Vorfach streckt man indem man den Wurf kurz vor dem Aufprall leicht abstoppt...

Und - nur mal so nebenbei - Bunny schreibt sich mit "u"... 

Nichts für ungut!


----------



## Tobsn (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*



> ich habe plötzlich so eine leere im Kopf


 
Tatsächlich?


----------



## Maddin (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*

Hallo Georg #h,

wenn jemand, der eine bestimmte Angeltechnik noch nie ausprobiert hat meint diese niederzumachen zu müssen - sorry, da platzt bei mir die Hutschnur!

Das was Angelmann geschrieben hat ist ein super Tipp (ok, ne Wasserkugel würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt nehmen).

edit: Ja ne, schon klar Broder! |rolleyes


----------



## goeddoek (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*



			
				Maddin schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Georg #h,
> 
> wenn jemand, der eine bestimmte Angeltechnik noch nie ausprobiert hat meint diese niederzumachen zu müssen - sorry, da platzt bei mir die Hutschnur!
> 
> ...




Ich hab mit der Technik auch schon Erfolg gehabt.Ist ein bischen Übungssache.
So - ich denke jetzt weißt Du, wie das gemeint war


----------



## Maddin (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*

@Georg
 :m


----------



## Broder (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*



			
				Tobsn schrieb:
			
		

> @ Broder
> 
> So'n Vorfach streckt man indem man den Wurf kurz vor dem Aufprall leicht abstoppt...
> 
> ...



- Bunny hast Du geschrieben

ach und zu Punkt eins oben - besonders in der Nacht kurz vor dem Aufprall - hey von Profi zu Profi ich meinte ja auch wenn bei dem Rückschwung die Fliege in der Hecke hängen bleibt - schleift ja wohl irgenwo aufm  Boden und holt sich da was ... bei 3,3 Meter Rute und 3 Meter Vorfachlänge beim Werfen - ihr Fliegenfischer - Ich habe leere schonwieder im Kopf insofern jetzt alle persönlichen Eitelkeiten gepflegt worden sind ich wollte nur helfen und sage mal ich habe mein bestes gegeben  
 |muahah:

Also ich würde jetzt noch Abens bis zur Dunkelheit ein schlanken Blinker einsetzen bis zur Mitte-Ende Juli Horni  Dorsch vertreiben die Langeweile-sorgen für jede Menge Spaß und ne Mefo ist auchnoch drinn


----------



## Tobsn (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*



> ach und zu Punkt eins oben - besonders in der Nacht kurz vor dem Aufprall - hey von Profi zu Profi ich meinte ja auch den Rückschwung beim Werfen - ihr Fliegenfischer


 
Ähhh... Ja, nee is klar...


----------



## Gnilftz (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*

@ Tobsn
Vergiss es, es bringt nichts...   
An Broder haben sich schon andere die Zähne ausgebissen!  :q 

Greetz
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## Tobsn (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*



> @ Tobsn
> Vergiss es, es bringt nichts...
> An Broder haben sich schon andere die Zähne ausgebissen! :q
> 
> ...


 
Och, schade... Wos doch grad so lustig war...


----------



## Truttafriend (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*

Ist das euer erster Streit?    :q 

Seid mal *a l l e*  cool und kommt mir jetzt bitte keiner mit nem Posting oder PN: "er hat aber angefangen!"

Wer bei Broderschen Gesetzestexten ernsthaft kontrovers einsteigt braucht schnell ein kühles Bier. Das wissen wir doch, oder :m 

Ich geb auch allen einen aus  #g


----------



## Gnilftz (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> Ich geb auch allen einen aus  #g



Ich bin schon fast auf'm Weg in die Schlosstadt...  :m 

Greetz
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## Maddin (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*

.....aber....aber..er hat doch.....nagut |supergri 

Dann fahr ich jetzt zum Biergarten im Stadtpark! #g 

Mahlzeit!


----------



## Rausreißer (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*

Puh, da bin ich aber froh,
Ich dachte Tim dreht gleich durch und sperrt uns alle. |splat: 

 |engel: 
Na was solls,
Stadtpark ist ne gute Idee Maddin.

 |jump: 

Gernot #h


----------



## Broder (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*

#c vielleicht fahre ich nachher zu meinem Bachabschnitt und mache Riesenknöterich platt und in Säcke  :r  :e  |splat:   :l


----------



## Truttafriend (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*

ist das diese fiese Herkulesstaude mit dem ätzenden Pflanzensaft Broder!

Ich glaub das Dreckszeugs ist beim Amt sogar Meldepflichtig. Viel Erfolg beim abholzen #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> Ich geb auch allen einen aus  #g




*WO DENN ?????*


 :m  :m  :m


----------



## Gnilftz (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*

War klar,
dann meldet sich Mr Diggeldi auch zu Wort... #2 

Greetz
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## oh-nemo (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> Wer bei Broderschen Gesetzestexten ernsthaft kontrovers einsteigt braucht schnell ein kühles Bier. Das wissen wir doch, oder :m
> 
> Ich geb auch allen einen aus  #g


Tim,darauf wirst Du "festgenagelt" :q #h


----------



## Gnilftz (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Tim,darauf wirst Du "festgenagelt" :q #h



Alles nur Saufnasen hier...  #d  aber Timsen kennt seine Pappenheimer...  :m 

So, nun wieder Tropic on Modus...


----------



## Truttafriend (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*

Freitag könnt ihr ab 18:00 gerne auf´n Pils kommen. Adresse gibbet´s per PN.


----------



## Maddin (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*

Wieder da.... Bier war lecker  

Broder, knallt der Knöterich gut?


----------



## Gnilftz (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*



			
				Maddin schrieb:
			
		

> Broder, knallt der Knöterich gut?



Kann man aus dem Kraut Alk brauen???    :q  :q  :q


----------



## Rausreißer (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*

Mensch Heiko,
was sehe ich den da?
Noch einen und Du hast hier Tausend Postings rum. :m 
Na, da bin ich mal gespannt.

Hau rein,
Gernot #h


----------



## marioschreiber (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*

Man is das lustig hier ! 

@Broder : Danke, du hast mir meinen Feierabend gerettet (hab ja sonst nicht viel zu lachen) !
Was sagst du zu Havkats Frage ? Wieviele Sommernacht-Meerforellen hast du im Fangbuch stehen ?
Solltn es schon einige sein , dann muss ich meine Taktik wohl nochmal überdenken.

Große schwarze Fliegen an Fliegenrute oder Spiro.
Alternativ WOBBLER , da sie langsamer und vorallem oberflächennah geführt werden können !


----------



## der_Jig (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*

man, dass ist ja echt mal ganz lustig hier geweorden...

aber schonmal vielen dank für eure tipps...

schwarze fliegen hab ich auch ordentlich welche, mit nem 28gr spiro schwimmend, werd ichs mal versuchen, aber auch die wobbler müssen mal bei mir aufgestockt werden!


----------



## Angelmann (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*



			
				der_Jig schrieb:
			
		

> mit nem 28gr spiro schwimmend



...gibts die so schwer  ...versuchs mal mit Spiros zw. 10 und 15 Gramm...die reichen locker. Wenn Deine Rute sensibel genug ist.

Halte uns mal auf dem Laufenden, wie die nächsten Versuche ausgegangen sind.

Dickes Petri!


PS: An Deiner Stelle würde ich mir noch einen Blinker als Talismann einstecken, dann hättest Du ja wohl die "Idealkombi" ...und nichts kann mehr schief gehen :m


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> War klar,
> dann meldet sich Mr Diggeldi auch zu Wort... #2
> 
> Greetz
> Heiko  |wavey:



ja klar Heiko.....
ich hab' mir doch schonmal fast meine Finger gebrochen, bei dem Versuch Herrn Brodersen etwas "Ahnung" beizuschreiben.....dat lass ich nu lieber, aber wenn ich *BIER*  höre, dann muss ich mich doch melden.... |supergri


----------



## Rosi (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*

Und auch wenn ihr euch hier immerzu ( nicht all zu effektiv ) gegenseitig beharkt, ist es doch interessant zwischen den Zeilen zu lesen. Ich finde Zigarre und Sbiro auch gut, man muß es nur üben und die richtige Stelle wissen.


----------



## duck_68 (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*

Kommen immer wieder gut, die Broderschen Geschichten |uhoh:  - hab mich köstlich amüsiert... :q  :q


----------



## goeddoek (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> ..... ist es doch interessant zwischen den Zeilen zu lesen. Ich finde Zigarre und Sbiro auch gut, man muß es nur üben und die richtige Stelle wissen.



 |licht Ach - hier ging's garnicht um's Angeln ?  |kopfkrat  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Medo (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*




			
				Broder schrieb:
			
		

> *Mir fällt nichts mehr ein - ich habe plötzlich so eine leere im Kopf |kopfkrat*


 




*BINGO..... der Groschen ist gefallen.....*

*Selbsterkenntniss ist der erste Weg zur Besserung...*


*alles Gute Broder auf Deinem Weg:q *


----------



## Laggo (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*

Und sach noch mal einer was von Sommerloch :m  :m  :m


----------



## Gnilftz (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*



			
				Laggo schrieb:
			
		

> Und sach noch mal einer was von Sommerloch :m  :m  :m



Zumindest wissen wir jetzt, wo das Sommerloch ist...   



> ich habe plötzlich so eine leere im Kopf


  :q  :q  :q 

Greetz
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## Broder (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> *BINGO..... der Groschen ist gefallen.....*
> 
> *Selbsterkenntniss ist der erste Weg zur Besserung...*
> 
> ...




Danke Danke

man kann mit mir schon wunderbare Gespräche haben - näh Medo
Trutta - wart ihr schon Biertrinken? Nein Herkulesstaude ist nicht Riesenknöterich - der ist auchnicht giftig aber ist nicht in der Lage ein Bachufer vernünftig zu "stabilisieren" keine Wurzeln die das Erdreich ausreichend halten dh das ganze Ufer wird weggespült und der Bach - ja irgendwie gestört - und da er unser heimischen Bachpflanzen verteibt - zum Teil selten Pflanzen weil sich so sehr ausbreitet und bis zu 4 Meter in die Höhe wächst - habe gestern noch richtig zugeschlagen als Bachpate!( dh ich mach was!)


----------



## emka (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*

also irgendwie warte ich immer noch auf die antwort auf die frage, wieviele meerforellen broder denn bis jetzt so nachts gefangen hat....oder noch besser: wieviele insgesamt...



sorry, broder, aber du disqualifizierst dich mit deinem geschwafel selbst und hast m.e. keine ahnung.

und: ja , sbiro-angeln finde ich auch langweilig. kann aber sehr effektiv sein und selbst ein vier meter langes vorfach kann man werfen, wenn man es beim rückschwung neben sich ablegt-ja, broder, ich weiß im gegensatz zu dir wovon ich rede

c&df
mk


----------



## Medo (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*



			
				emka schrieb:
			
		

> sorry, broder, aber du disqualifizierst dich mit deinem geschwafel selbst und hast m.e. keine ahnung.
> 
> c&df
> mk


 
@emka

ich finde es jetzt nicht gut was du hier bringst.....|gr: 

das zitat paßt total...... aber wenn du uns den broder vergraulst, dann wird es hier wieder langweiliger:q 

@broder

einfach überlesen:q :q


----------



## detlefb (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> @emka
> 
> ich finde es jetzt nicht gut was du hier bringst.....|gr:
> 
> ...



Genau Medo #6  gibs ihm, den Broder vergraulen das geht ja GARNICHT


----------



## goeddoek (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*

Da habt Ihr Recht, Kollegen !

Ein kleiner Disput muß einfach auch mal sein.Schließlich ziehen wir ja alle am selben Strang und sind letztendlich "Broders in arms"  :q  :q  :q


----------



## emka (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> Genau Medo #6 gibs ihm, den Broder vergraulen das geht ja GARNICHT


 
ok, dickes tschuldi.

hab mich geirrt, broder hat doch voll ahnung und vor allem recht#q 


c&df
mk

ps: das mit der hecke hab ich allerdings nicht verstanden..fischt der mann vom strand mit ner hecke im rücken...oder wie oder was?


----------



## Tobsn (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*



> ps: das mit der hecke hab ich allerdings nicht verstanden..fischt der mann vom strand mit ner hecke im rücken...oder wie oder was?


 
Bach Digger, Bach... Ich meine verstanden zu haben, dass er am Bach die Hecke schneiden will...

@ Broder 

Is doch alles nur Spaß... Ich meine, Humor wirst Du doch wohl haben oder? Zumindest glaube ich das, wenn ich Diene Postings lese. Das kannst Du ja garnicht alles ernst meinen...

Gruß

T


----------



## havkat (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*

Moin!

Achtung off topic! 

@Broder

Um welchen Knöterich handelt es sich? _Sachalinensis_ or what? 

Der ist nicht nur oder unbedingt schädlich. Is´n Schwermetallfresser. 

Runterschneiden hilft eh so gut wie nix.
Während der Vegetationsphase *regelmäßig* mähen und dann schlegeln. Bummelich einmal im Monat, sonst zeigt dir datt Zeuch den Stinkefinger.

Oder das Gebiet einzäunen und Schafe rauf. Die Pulloverträger kriegen ihn klein.
Gibt odendrein legger Hammelstew und Lammkottelets!


----------



## surfertoni (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*

zur abwechslung nochmal ne ernstgemeinte frage:

fische eigentlich ganz gern mit sbiro-fliege- weil ich damit schon oft gefangen habe (ist auf jeden fall bei mir im verhältnis angelzeit/fänge die absolute nr. 1).

mit der zigarren/sbiro-kombo hab ich allerdings das (glaubens)problem, dass nur 3m vor der verführerischen zigarre der blöde sbiro schwimmt. was meines erachtens abschreckend auf die mefos wirken sollte.

hat hier wirklich schon jemand mit der montage gefangen???????????????????

p.s. ich hab mich nachts auf leichte schwarze wobbler eingeschossen. weil die getüddelgefahr am geringsten ist und man sie sich am besten in der dunkelheit erkennt (von wegen- ist der haken clean?). wenn ich wobbler benutze komme ich inzwischen ohne licht aus- es sei denn ich muss ne mefo vom haken lösen...


----------



## Gnilftz (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*



			
				surfertoni schrieb:
			
		

> zur abwechslung nochmal ne ernstgemeinte frage:
> hat hier wirklich schon jemand mit der montage gefangen???????????????????



Frach mal den Diggler...   
Odda gucksu hier 

Greetz
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## Broder (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*

hey darft Du das überhaupt hier so verlinken was sagt der Diggler dazu-
schon klar der Diggler hat die größte... aber jetzt kommts- 

 diese alte dicke Mefo wollte einfach nicht mehr leben - die hatte kein Bock mehr
 |muahah:


 - außerdem Fliege warn Eigenbau- aha jetzt sind wir aber ganz schlau 
  #c  am Sbiro ich dachte immer das war an der Fliegenpeitsche upps mir noch garnicht aufgefallen

@ Havkat Es ist der Japanische Riesenknöterich das der Schwermetall schluck kann schon sein - ist auch das einzige wozu das Zeug taugt!
@ 4 Meter Vorfach neben sich ablegen - ja genau da liegt der Hase im Pfeffer ich verstehe garnicht wieso hier Eimerweise ******* über mich gegossen wird ich weiß auch immernochnicht wieso ihr so geflissendlich überlest das sich die verd. Fliege in die Hauptschnur bei jeden 3 Wurf einklippt  #c


----------



## Gnilftz (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*



			
				Broder schrieb:
			
		

> hey darft Du das überhaupt hier so verlinken was sagt der Diggler dazu-
> schon klar der Diggler hat die größte... aber jetzt kommts-
> 
> diese alte dicke Mefo wollte einfach nicht mehr leben - die hatte kein Bock mehr
> |muahah:



 #d  #d  #d 
Es gibt Momente, 
da frage ich mich ernsthaft, was Du fürn Kraut rauchst??? 
Oder hast Du  #2 ???


----------



## Gnilftz (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*



			
				Broder schrieb:
			
		

> weiß auch immernochnicht wieso ihr so geflissendlich überlest das sich die verd. Fliege in die Hauptschnur bei jeden 3 Wurf einklippt  #c



Probiere ganz einfach mal, die Schnur vorm Aufschlag ins Wasser sanft abzustoppen, dann klingt sich gar nichts ein!!! Ich meine aber, dass diese Antwort hier schon irgendwo im Thread steht, nur von Dir stehts und ständig überlesen wird!!!   

Greetz
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## Bratnase (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*

Moin Männer,

hab grad noch mal alles in einem Rutsch gelesen und deshalb:

1. Kann man eigentlich einen ganzen Thread aus dem Anglerboard für den Pulitzerpreis vorschlagen?

2. Wenn mache ich für den Verdienstausfall verantwortlich - beim Lesen musste ich mir so oft über das Gesicht fahren und das Wasser wegwischen, dass die Korken ganz rot geworden sind und ich nicht mehr richtig gucken kann.

3. Gibt es Autogrammkarten von Broder und Havkat oder wenigstens einen Fanclub? 

4. Warum kann nicht jedes Jahr so ein Sommerloch sein?!?!?!

Danke Danke Danke

 |supergri  :l  |supergri 

Michael


----------



## marioschreiber (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*

Broder-Fanclub ???
Bist du mitten drin !!!


----------



## Angelmann (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*

@ marioschreiber |good:


----------



## Truttafriend (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*

Disput ist völlig OK.

Denkt son bisschen nebenbei dran niemanden anzufurzen. Wir wissen doch alle wie wir uns zu nehmen haben (man kennt sich doch über die Jahre...). Den einen so den anderen so  :m


----------



## duck_68 (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> #d  #d  #d
> Es gibt Momente,
> da frage ich mich ernsthaft, was Du fürn Kraut rauchst???
> Oder hast Du  #2 ???




Japanischen Riesenknöterich    :z  :z  ##  ##  :z  :z


----------



## Gnilftz (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*



			
				Martin Obelt schrieb:
			
		

> Japanischen Riesenknöterich    :z  :z  ##  ##  :z  :z



 |muahah:  #6  #6  #6


----------



## Dorschdiggler (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*



			
				Broder schrieb:
			
		

> hey darft Du das überhaupt hier so verlinken was sagt der Diggler dazu


....dann sacht der Diggler ma, dass das völlig okay ist  |supergri 
...und Broder....das war zwar der grösste Fisch bisher, aber nicht der Einzige   ....und weiter.....die Zigarre - ob an der Fliegenpeitsche, oder an drei Meter Vorfach am Sbirullino - ist der absolute Kracher. Und der Sbiru stört die Fischies nicht im geringsten......

Ist allerdings alles nur meine Erfahrung.....bei jemand Anderem könnte das Ganze schon wieder vollkommen anders aussehen  |supergri


----------



## Angelmann (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*



			
				surfertoni schrieb:
			
		

> hat hier wirklich schon jemand mit der montage gefangen???????????????????



Kann mich nur Dorschdiggler anschließen  

Ich fische aber immer wenn es der Wind zuläßt mit der "echten" Fliegenrute. Kommt der Wind zu stark von rechts (bin Rechtshänder...kann mit links nicht  , weiche ich auf Spinnrute & Spiro aus. Da dann immer ne kleine Welle geht, stört der Sbiro nach meiner Erfahrung nicht.
Ich denke eher, ich hatte schon "Kontakte" direkt auf den Sbiro, dessen Körper gleicht ja  einem Wobbler in Größe und Silhouette.

Ich habe natürlich mit beiden Varianten die Zigarre zu fischen meine Fische gefangen. Sonst würde ich solche Tipps hier nicht posten...wie fast alle hier


----------



## Broder (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*



			
				Martin Obelt schrieb:
			
		

> Japanischen Riesenknöterich    :z  :z  ##  ##  :z  :z



Krautrauchen in Sommernächten - nein Danke - ich habe mir überlegt ob ich diese Kollegen von der Zanderkant mal frage ob die nebenbei Kokablätter kauen - verticken für Sommernacht  #c komisch ich angel nicht oder kaum in Sommernächten und alle wollen wissen wieviele ich in Sommernächten raushaue - wozu 
Beim Meerforellenangeln geht es nicht darum sich die Gefriertruhe vollzupacken - ja geht ja auchnichts mehr rein  |kopfkrat insofern


----------



## marioschreiber (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*



			
				Broder schrieb:
			
		

> ... komisch ich angel nicht oder kaum in Sommernächten und alle wollen wissen wieviele ich in Sommernächten raushaue - wozu
> Beim Meerforellenangeln geht es nicht darum sich die Gefriertruhe vollzupacken...


 
Dafür schmeist du aber ganz schön mit Tipps um dich :



			
				Broder schrieb:
			
		

> ... für jemand der schon den 5000sensten Wurf gemacht hat sage ich jetzt Finger wege und im Frühjahr versuchen oder noch ein bischen im Herbst - das war jetzt als Tip gedacht ...


 
Schreib einfach : "Hab im Sommer noch nie ´ne Mefo gefangen, kann also nicht weiterhelfen!"


----------



## Broder (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*

Achso jetzt raffe ich es - Nachtangeln mit Kopflampe im Sommer ist der Megaburner - das muß einem ja gesagt werden Mario!

.... oder doch ein Wurm auslegen .... ?


----------



## oh-nemo (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*

|kopfkrat redet Ihr aneinander vorbei ?
Irgendwie ergibt das wenig Sinn :m
.....ist aber seeehr unterhaltsam :q


----------



## Gnilftz (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> |kopfkrat redet Ihr aneinander vorbei ?
> Irgendwie ergibt das wenig Sinn :m
> .....ist aber seeehr unterhaltsam :q



In einem Wort zusammengefaßt...

Sommerloch  |muahah: 

Greetz
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## Rausreißer (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*

Na so ein bischen Entäuscht bin ja schon von den letzten Antworten. #c 

Geht doch hier nicht um Pflanzen, Ahnung haben, oder Zander. (meine ich)

Sondern um die hier:







Und um Spaß und gute Tipps,
also, ich freue mich schon auf den nächsten Trip am Samstag :z 

Gernot


----------



## Maddin (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Geht doch hier nicht um Pflanzen, Ahnung haben, oder Zander. (meine ich)
> 
> Sondern um die hier:



Um Stellnetzfischerei? |kopfkrat 

 |supergri


----------



## Gnilftz (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*



			
				Maddin schrieb:
			
		

> Um Stellnetzfischerei? |kopfkrat
> 
> |supergri



Ich habe es ja immer geahnt...  #d  :q 

*ob dieser Thread noch mal tropic wird???*


----------



## oh-nemo (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*

Gernot nettes Foddo 
War´s vom güldenen Tag auf Sandbank 47 in der G Punkt  ähh Bucht ??? :q
Ist das ne Aspire da an der Stella ?


----------



## Dorschdiggler (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe es ja immer geahnt...  #d  :q
> 
> *ob dieser Thread noch mal *tropic* wird???*


...was'n das jetzt ???  |supergri 

eigentlich ist doch alles gesagt worden....der Rest ist 
ungemein unterhaltsam  |supergri


----------



## emka (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*



			
				Maddin schrieb:
			
		

> Um Stellnetzfischerei? |kopfkrat
> 
> |supergri


 

sehr geile antwort|supergri 

c&df
mk


----------



## meyerlein (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*

Moin,

@Broder

Kleiner Tipp: Auf Kopflampen beißen die Forellen nicht, auch nicht in Sommernächten :q

#hmeyer


----------



## Angelmann (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*

Moin

noch mal zum Thema: Mal nen kleines Beispiel, wie erfolgreich die Sommerfischerei sein kann...wenn ich richtig gezählt habe, hat der Typ in diesem Juni 18 Mefos gefangen....alle auf Sbiru...hat natürlich echte Top-Stellen vor der Tür.

http://www.fangster.dk/default.asp?...Hav%F8rred&metode=Spin&geografisk=&sted=&aar=

...büschen langen Link, hoffentlich klappts...

Na, Broder, scheint doch zu funktionieren


----------



## Broder (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*

Bombarda ! also mit Handgranten auf Meerforellen ne ich weiß nicht - sehr interessanter Link - hat gut geklappt bei mir der Link #h
aber keine Fotos von den Teilen - ob das n Händler ist ? - ? und dann doch ein foto von ner 66ger ... hm und relativ viele sehr kleine Mefos - wahrscheinlich wegen der Fliege  #h


----------



## Haeck (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*

@ broder

bombarden, händler, kleine mefo's u. fliegen hin oder her. fakt ist das dieser mensch seine meerforellen mit einer von vielen bewährten methoden fängt, die du warscheinlich noch nie zuvor erprobt hast u. hier  auf lächerlichster art u. weise versuchst sie in den schatten zu stellen.


@ angelmann

let it be !



mfg

haeck


----------



## Broder (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*

Nein es ist nur so seit ich nicht mehr Sbirolino an der Küste werde ich nicht mehr mit höchst extrem verachtendem Blicken - mit Blicken gesteinigt und komme schon eher mal mit den Kollegen ins Gespräch und werde nicht wie Abschaum behandelt :q Ich kann ohne Leben  #h


----------



## Angelmann (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*

@ Haeck: Schon klar 
 ...das war hauptsächlich nicht für IHN gepostet, sondern für >der_Jig<, der ja diesen thread hier aufgemacht hat...Ich finde der "Jung" hat ne *ordentliche* Antwort, auf seine sympathische Anfrage, verdient


----------



## Rausreißer (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*



			
				Maddin schrieb:
			
		

> Um Stellnetzfischerei? |kopfkrat
> 
> |supergri



:q 

Das stimmt natürlich überhaupt nicht | #q  
Dafür gibst beim nächsten mal nen Kiesel in die Wathose  #y  



> mit Blicken gesteinigt und komme schon eher mal mit den Kollegen ins Gespräch und werde nicht wie Abschaum behandelt  Ich kann ohne Leben



Echt Broder?, also sowas kenne ich eigendlich nicht. Jedenfalls nicht von Boardies #c 
Wer freundlich ist kriegt auch von mir ne freundliche Antwort.

In Dänemark laufen die Jungs (und ab und an mal Frauen) am Strand ganz 
zwanglos mit Ihren Teleruten rum,
ohne dem Hardy oder RST-Wahn erlegen zu sein.  
Zwar nicht alle, aber da sind auch sehr gute Angler dabei.
Gibt ja auch recht gute Teleruten.

Und ob Spiro nun out ist |kopfkrat 
Letztendlich ist am jedem Köder nem Haken dran, das macht für die Forellen
keinen Unterschied.

Ich glaub Du warst zu lange im falschen Forum.  |kopfkrat  


ReusenRäuber |supergri


----------



## goeddoek (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> :q
> 
> In Dänemark laufen die Jungs (und ab und an mal Frauen) am Strand ganz
> zwanglos mit Ihren Teleruten rum,
> ...



Jepp  |good: 

Und können wir uns von unseren dänischen Vettern was abkucken  #6


----------



## Gnilftz (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> In Dänemark laufen die Jungs (und ab und an mal Frauen) am Strand ganz
> zwanglos mit Ihren Teleruten rum,
> ohne dem Hardy oder RST-Wahn erlegen zu sein.



 |good:  |sagnix  |muahah: 
*Insiderwitz*

Bis nachher!  :m 

Greetz
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## goeddoek (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> |good:  |sagnix  |muahah:
> *Insiderwitz*
> 
> Bis nachher!  :m
> ...



Ist das schlimm, wenn ich hier irgendwie nicht ganz mitkomm  |kopfkrat  :q


----------



## Broder (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*



			
				goeddoek schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das schlimm, wenn ich hier irgendwie nicht ganz mitkomm  |kopfkrat  :q


Nö ist nicht schlimm - es geht immernoch um die Leidenschaft mit der Meerforelle


----------



## goeddoek (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*

Aaaaach sooooo  |licht 

Danke für den Tipp, Broder  #h


----------



## marioschreiber (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> ...also, ich freue mich schon auf den nächsten Trip am Samstag :z
> 
> Gernot


 
Broder hatte seinen Tripp heute schon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !!!


----------



## Medo (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Broder hatte seinen Tripp heute schon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

:q :q :q :q


----------



## Truttafriend (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*

lasst mal langsam in den latscho Vierten Gang schalten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich mag Broder und ihr doch eigentlich auch


----------



## Rausreißer (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*



			
				Broder schrieb:
			
		

> Nö ist nicht schlimm - es geht immernoch um die Leidenschaft mit der Meerforelle



Genau so Broder, das ist der Punkt #6 
Hast ja recht.

Tim, tusend takk nochmals

Hilsen,

Gernot #h


----------



## Maddin (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*

@Timonius
Stimmt...eigentlich haben wir ihn wirklich lieb...denn was sich neckt das... :l  |supergri 
Jeder hat eine Meinung...und er halt eine ganz besondere  

Ansonsten schliesse ich mich dem letzten Satz von Reinsetzer an #6  |wavey: 

Skål
Martin


----------



## oh-nemo (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*

Ja,Broder ist Kult #6
Timsen war super,das näxte mal mitten inne Stadt :m


----------



## der_Jig (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wo?Wann? und vorallem... WIE?*



			
				Angelmann schrieb:
			
		

> ...das war hauptsächlich nicht für IHN gepostet, sondern für >der_Jig<, der ja diesen thread hier aufgemacht hat...Ich finde der "Jung" hat ne *ordentliche* Antwort, auf seine sympathische Anfrage, verdient


 

danke!! |wavey:


----------

